# Allow TiVo Plus channels to be removed from channel list.



## Sneffels (Dec 16, 2016)

Anyone else annoyed by the fact that TiVo+ channels occupy the channel list (guide) and can't be removed? If I never watch them, why do I have to scroll through them all the time. 

For that matter, I would love it if TiVo+ app could be removed. (I never asked for it, but was tricked into installing it during one of the upgrades).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sneffels said:


> *Anyone else annoyed by the fact that TiVo+ channels occupy the channel list (guide) and can't be removed? *If I never watch them, why do I have to scroll through them all the time.
> 
> For that matter, I would love it if TiVo+ app could be removed. (I never asked for it, but was tricked into installing it during one of the upgrades).


The topic of many,_ many_,* many* posts here.


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

tivo+ has disappeared from the guide on my Edge Cable. Not sure when. I know it was there at some point in time.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

philco782 said:


> tivo+ has disappeared from the guide on my Edge Cable. Not sure when. I know it was there at some point in time.


I lose it sometimes too. It will be back.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I know especially since I purposely didn’t agree to the TOS. So I shouldn’t have to be forced to see it all over. I could see if you accept it and watch it or open the app ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AU Lax (Nov 30, 2017)

Would love to have the ability to remove the TiVo+ channels from the guide.

I would also like the ability to remove the app from the Home menu, I think we only have the ability to add 3 maybe 4, such as Plex, Netflix, Amazon, etc. I do not use Search or TiVo+ and some of the others. We should have more options.


----------

